# Schwinn typoon us army?



## Notagamerguy (Feb 18, 2020)

I picked this bike the other day and noticed that it has us army stamped on the front frnder And i believe these are army airforce emblem. A bright red bike doesn't strike as an army bike. Army bikes are out of my league just curious about your thoughts on the bike are?


----------



## Whitey1736 (Feb 18, 2020)

Was there a picture to accompany?


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 18, 2020)

My apologies i forgot the photos


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 18, 2020)

Those are decals from a plastic model kit.  Cool straightbar Typhoon!


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 18, 2020)

Lol thats funny thanks guys


----------

